
Census 2016: ABS website crashes in #censusfail - murrayb
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-09/abs-website-inaccessible-on-census-night/7711652
======
thomasfoster96
I'm still waiting to get my 12-digit password in the mail.

This is just proving why we aren't ready to move crucial government functions
online - imagine if this had been election day? It'd be chaos.

